# 3 Mile 17 Apr 13



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Went 10 for 15 on reds and left them biting. Showed up around 6:30 and started trolling a Live Target Pinfish lure that is about 2.5" long. Caught 5 one after the other trolling along the bridge. When it got dark I broke out two rods and put a pinfish on one on bottom and freelined a pinfish on the other. Had action right off the bat on those as well. Caught fish on top and bottom with the live pinfish. At one point I even managed to pull in a double - that was quite the ordeal trying to deal with both of them at the same time in the dark. Headed in while they were still biting so I could get some sleep for work in the morning. Saw a TON of fish up top on the way in. Tied on a Gulp Shrimp on a jighead real quick and sightcasted a nice bull before calling it quits. That was the first time I have sightcasted one and it was great fun. Can't wait to do a little more sight fishing for them. Final score was 10 landed fish and 5 owned me and broke me off on the bridge.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Didn't get many good pictures since my digital camera died after 2 fish. Had to use my cell phone:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

sweet haul, always fun sight fishing reds. they hammer it like crazy when they're in the mood for it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job, i lost my pinfish lure out there the last time i went. That was my favorite lure to cast out for them. They killed it


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Me and Coaltrain were out on the Pensacola end of the bridge. Coaltrain caught three bulls and I caught another slot red. I will have to get one of those pinfish!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catching!

*Just a reminder*: Be sure to pinch the barbs down on your treble hooks ( all hooks really), to prevent unnecessary damage to these fish. We as a Plastic Navy hammer these reds every week when their running. If a tagging study was implemented, I'd bet you'd be seeing multiple releases of individual fish every week, if not every night. It's up to us to keep these fish healthy. Smash those barbs down! I promise you won't lose any more than normal.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

PBTH said:


> Nice catching!
> 
> Just a reminder: Be sure to pinch the barbs down on your treble hooks ( all hooks really), to prevent unnecessary damage to these fish. We as a Plastic Navy hammer these reds every week when their running. If a tagging study was implemented, I'd bet you'd be seeing multiple releases of individual fish every week, if not every night. It's up to us to keep these fish healthy. Smash those barbs down! I promise you won't lose any more than normal.


Very true...
Another added benefit is if they end up in ur leg they are easier to get out. Dont ask how I know Lol


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

PBTH - I think I am going to replace them with J hooks like the yozuri bonita uses. Those trebles are a PITA.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to do the same when I fished plugs. With the way those reds commit to a bait, they'll always find the hook. It kills me to hear about fish being lost with treble festooned plugs lodged in their throat.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job dude!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I can't see that ending well for a fish with a lure and two trebles in it's mouth. Luckily the ones I lost were all on live bait on circle hooks.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice haul & thanks for sharing.
that Pinfish lure is true to its kind.
catch 'em up.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

You must have been on the east side. we didnt see you out. We will have to get up and slay those beasts sometime. It's always more fun on flat nights with more people. Yea I was 3 for 6 last night but that was from like 9:30 to 12.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was on the west side. Launched from gulf breeze. Fished in between the two humps.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice fish, pinfish lure! sounds like a getter.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome job! The pinfish lure sounds cool. I pinch my barbs- way easier to pull out of myself


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I better reserve my pinfish lure before they sell out...


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I could of made it out there with you guys last night. Hopefully some of us can get together sometime this weekend. Im game for whatever.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Fuhrer48 said:


> Wish I could of made it out there with you guys last night. Hopefully some of us can get together sometime this weekend. Im game for whatever.


Gotta get you in the gulf soon. Your leaving soon and it would be fun trolling for kings before you leave.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im down for this weekend if it cooperates.


----------

